# Adding scents to your haunt scenes



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Is anyone else doing this? We debated on it and ended up buying two spray scents from Froggys; Mildew for the hallways, and "Rotting Decay" for the autopsy/feeding room. Gotta tell you this stuff takes the sensory experience to a whole new level. The rotting decay is putrid, so much as to make 5 of us exit the room very quickly after just two sprays!! Holy Moly! They say it lasts for two days. I think we'll spray it a week before! Very cool stuff, just hoping someone doesn't puke in the haunt!


----------



## master of disaster (Aug 2, 2014)

Cool that's one avenue I haven't (yet) traveled , thanks for the idea's, and if I ever get past this newbie thing I have quite a few Idea's of my own to add to the site.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

I've done it every year and change the scents for the theme. I just think it sort of adds another layer or dimension to your haunt. I guess I kind of like to slam as many senses as I can. Lol Plus I kind of think fog juice is sort of stinky, and not in a good way.


----------



## Unmutual (Aug 7, 2014)

I wanted to do this, but I can't justify postage costs. I was going to get an aerosol from Dale Air of train smoke - I made room in the budget for a £13 can, but paying the same again for postage is too extravagant.


----------



## booberry crunch (Aug 14, 2014)

I'm scenting my haunted funhouse fog with "carnival" (a mix of popcorn, cotton candy, and hay smell). I also bought "barnyard animals" scent, thinking I'd dab a few drops on my hay bales. But, that one's pretty rank so maybe not. Super excited to see tots reactions!


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Not to mention that it was so potent that when jdubbya sprayed it it also triggered a taste response as well! Only thing worse than smelling it was tasting it too! Urrrp!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

lewlew said:


> Not to mention that it was so potent that when jdubbya sprayed it it also triggered a taste response as well! Only thing worse than smelling it was tasting it too! Urrrp!


Of course waving it into your face with your hand probably didn't help either! The smell is still there today, only not quite as strong. It actually smells more authentic having set overnight.


----------



## Abunai (Oct 28, 2007)

We used the "Haunted House" scent from Froggy's last year in our graveyard. It smells very musty and mildewy. 

We'll do the same again, plus we picked up several other scents at TW: hospital, swamp, etc. 

It really does add a whole new dimension to the haunt.


----------



## RandalB (Jun 8, 2009)

Bought several for the Haunted House this year: 
Rotted Decay
Hospital
Slaughter house
Cotton Candy 
Popcorn

Can't wait to try 'em out... Left 'em at home, the kids have probably already tried them out...

RandalB


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

RandalB said:


> Bought several for the Haunted House this year:
> Rotted Decay
> Hospital
> Slaughter house
> ...


Wait until you get a whiff of Rotting Decay!!


----------



## Gorylovescene (Sep 18, 2011)

I had never considered the idea of adding smells to a haunt. I'm intrigued. I've been so routinely disappointed with "Halloween" themed candles, that honestly I wouldn't have expected much from a spray in terms of ambience. I'll keep this in mind next time I have a party.


----------



## Japy (Oct 14, 2013)

was thinking of trying out some scented stuff for our zombie shoot this year. But I have no idea what scents I'd even want to try.. we run our two fog machines pretty much continuously so I don't want the smell so strong that it makes my employees want to vomit.. Lol..


----------



## Fright Boy (Oct 1, 2014)

I didn't know they had it in a spray now. I thought they just had an additive for the juice. I did learn from them that for a graveyard scene, they suggest using the Rain Forest scent. They said it has a nice rotting leaves and dirt smell. Just so you know.


----------



## Fright Boy (Oct 1, 2014)

Gorylovescene said:


> I've been so routinely disappointed with "Halloween" themed candles, that honestly I wouldn't have expected much from a spray in terms of ambience.


*What, you don't want your haunt to smell like Licorice and Pumpkin Spice? What's wrong with you??*


----------

